# Looking for Vocal duets with instrument



## jim1961 (Dec 22, 2016)

I am very fond of Debussy's "Beau Soir" and "La Flute de Pan". Can anyone point me to something that is something like these?

I said "Vocal duets with instrument" because I didn't want to limit responses to only vocal and piano duets.


----------



## jim1961 (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

FREDERICA VON STADE. G. FAURÉ. Jean-Philippe Collard, piano.


----------

